# Quaerenti ostium



## 2326

Okay, I've tried using a dictionary and I'm not having much luck.

If it helps, these two words were found engraved into the side of a sun-dial.

'Quaerenti ostium' 

Could anyone give me an insight into what this means please? Thank you.


----------



## meozeren

Wait for the natives , but i'd say "watch the door".


----------



## relativamente

My gues is that in the house where this inscription was engraved they offered some food to the beggars, or some other help,  an so it means "door for the searching ".But I am not sure.I would appreciate any correction.


----------



## 2326

Just a note, these words weren't found in a house or anything. They were found on the side of a sun-dial in a garden that was constructed in the year 2000 at a university. Hope that helps somewhat, thanks.


----------



## meozeren

First I thought it was about time since you said it is engraved near a sundial, but if it is the sundial at Nottingham University's Millenium Garden, then I can say that the phrase is engraved because it is some kind of "motto" of the university. You can see the phrase on the coat of arms of the university. So the context is not about time, it is about searching (for the truth). Thus relativamente's translation makes sense.


----------



## Hamlet2508

2326 said:


> 'Quaerenti ostium'


As far as I know it simply means 
_*
"for <the person> who is looking for the entrance*_ "
regards,
Hamlet


----------



## 2326

Thanks for the help, guys.

And yes moezeren, it is there  

Thanks again.


----------



## Stoicorum_simia

Hamlet2508 said:


> As far as I know it simply means
> _*
> "for <the person> who is looking for the entrance*_ "
> regards,
> Hamlet


But also - which gives it a complete sense - 'the entrance for one seeking [such a thing]'.


----------

